# What is Music Theory?



## acotuba

This video focuses on a simple understanding of harmonic progressions as they appear in music and how that corresponds with what you hear. Music Theory also investigates ideas of consonance and dissonance, how to read music notation, as well as analyzing why music is written they it is. It is based on observations of the entire Western musical tradition since the notation system was studied.






This an introductory video for my new Music School Series on the subject of 
Music Theory.


----------



## dannyrichardson

This is awesome! I think music theory is incredibly underrated when it comes to musicians in bands. I feel like a lot of bands don't have a grasp really on even things as simple as key signatures and it blows my mind. Personally, theory has truly helped take my songwriting to the next level.

I began taking music theory courses when I was a junior in high school and that was when I started learning how to improvise. Having knowledge of key signatures really helped me.

Cheers!


----------



## acotuba

dannyrichardson said:


> This is awesome! I think music theory is incredibly underrated when it comes to musicians in bands. I feel like a lot of bands don't have a grasp really on even things as simple as key signatures and it blows my mind. Personally, theory has truly helped take my songwriting to the next level.
> 
> I began taking music theory courses when I was a junior in high school and that was when I started learning how to improvise. Having knowledge of key signatures really helped me.
> 
> Cheers!


I agree, sometimes even a little bit can go a long way!


----------



## EdwardBast

What are your qualifications to teach music theory? What degrees have you earned in the subject?


----------



## Gordontrek

EdwardBast said:


> What are your qualifications to teach music theory? What degrees have you earned in the subject?


Nice to meet you too, Edward!


----------



## EdwardBast

Gordontrek said:


> Nice to meet you too, Edward!


We've met, Gordon.  As for the OP, my questions are exactly those someone introducing himself as a theory teacher should expect.


----------



## acotuba

EdwardBast said:


> What are your qualifications to teach music theory? What degrees have you earned in the subject?


HI Edward, I did get a Master's degree in Music Performance which requires a high level of Music Theory courses. You'll see that there's a lot of material that I refer to that you can also find in every fundamental music theory course anywhere.


----------



## Larkenfield

Oh, I thought the question was "What is Music _Therapy?"_


----------



## acotuba

Larkenfield said:


> Oh, I thought the question was "What is Music _Therapy?"_


Heh, I am curious myself about the specific ways music is therapeutic. I know that is a newer field that is getting more and more attention.


----------



## Tikoo Tuba

I always think it is The Theory of Music , then I'm reminded it isn't that .


----------



## GraemeG

Brahms. If it wasn't up to scratch, it was destroyed.
Beethoven wrote tub-thumping rubbish and had it published; what perfectionist would have written Wellington?
Most composers have written all kinds of second rate stuff.
Brahms may have had a (very) few 'immature' works, but there's nothing second-rate about anything he wrote.
And he still got to Op 120+.
Graeme


----------

